# New Ridley X Ride



## Moss (31 Dec 2011)

Hi All,

I've recently purchased this Bike : The Ridley X Ride 1015B but with Ultegra Levers and Gear Mech, in place of the 105, I've not yet received the bike (due on 6/7th Jan 2012) and wondered if anyone was using one or had any views or thoughts on this bike? I'll probably never use it for cyclo cross! Just road and trail riding; but would appreciate your opinion of the bike? Here's a link :>

http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/m14b316s195p8380/ridley_x-ride_1015b_2011/rs_gb/22433

I normally ride a 54cm bike but with the Ridley x Ride I've bought a 52cm as they are a little larger than their sizing suggests.

Any feedback would be appreciated

M


----------



## G-Zero (31 Dec 2011)

Nice looking bike  and well spec'd. Although I don't have personal experience of owning or riding one, the Ridleys were highly recommended by my LBS when I bought my Cube crosser from them recently.

Like yourself, mine isn't likely to see a Cyclocross event, but has been great on the road so far, and felt good on snowy trails.


----------



## Moss (31 Dec 2011)

G-Zero said:


> Nice looking bike  and well spec'd. Although I don't have personal experience of owning or riding one, the Ridleys were highly recommended by my LBS when I bought my Cube crosser from them recently.
> 
> Like yourself, mine isn't likely to see a Cyclocross event, but has been great on the road so far, and felt good on snowy trails.


 
Thanks G,

I also have a Cube Bike the Agree GTC Pro I love it! The Ridley X Ride will be my winter bike, although I don't do a great deal of riding in the winter! I'll probably put some road tyres on the Cross bike and use it on road and trail riding.


----------



## VamP (31 Dec 2011)

Great bikes the Ridley crossers. Totally competent for racing as well, should the fancy ever take you.

I was looking at the X-night just recently when choosing my second (actually going to be the first) race bike, but am almost certainly going to go with the Kinesis CSix 2. Phenomenally light frame at 1200g for size 57 

My current race bike is the Cube X-race, and that is really a solid performer.


----------



## Moss (16 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I've just put some Michelin road tyres 700 x 23 on the bike. I mainly ride the road, so the road tyres will be of more benefit to me. The X Ride is perfectly at home on the main roads, could be a brilliant road race bike, the handling is tight and responsive, more akin to a race bred bike than a winter - ride out bike. I may consider selling it or maybe a swap for a similarly spech road bike? Although the bike is new and only done 10, miles.


----------



## srj10 (4 Feb 2012)

How was the sizing for you ? I am considering the crossbow but looking at the geometry I would need a 50cm or less frame(I have a 54cm road bike).I intend to use it for winter and light off road duties.


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Feb 2012)

Nah, keep the crosser. Put some cyclocross 35c's on take it off road for a bit. You'll love it!! My crosser is fast on the roads and light off it. In winter you can sling it about without fear of damage as crossers are built tough, and that extra bit of weight makes for good resistance training over winter.


----------



## Moss (20 Feb 2012)

srj10 said:


> How was the sizing for you ? I am considering the crossbow but looking at the geometry I would need a 50cm or less frame(I have a 54cm road bike).I intend to use it for winter and light off road duties.


I normally need a 54cm frame for road bike! But the Ridly X Ride is a 52cm; and it's just the right size for me!


----------



## Moss (20 Feb 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Nah, keep the crosser. Put some cyclocross 35c's on take it off road for a bit. You'll love it!! My crosser is fast on the roads and light off it. In winter you can sling it about without fear of damage as crossers are built tough, and that extra bit of weight makes for good resistance training over winter.


 
No extra weight with the Ridely X ride - it's very lightweight! Porported to be the lightest Alloy framed Cross Bike in the world.


----------



## Moss (20 Feb 2012)

Here's a couple of photos, with the knobbly tyres and with the road tyres>


----------



## Alun (20 Feb 2012)

LH front brake? Did it come like that, or did you change it over?


----------



## Moss (20 Feb 2012)

When I rode TT many years ago, I always fitted my bikes with LH -FB. but luckily for me this bike came that way! Has V-Brakes - Ultegra Levers and gears. Would be easy to swap the cables to RH - FB , but I like it the way it is!


----------



## Alun (21 Feb 2012)

Nice looking bike btw. I think I'll go back to mini vee's after some fruitless attempts to get canti's working properly


----------



## 2old2care (22 Feb 2012)

Moss said:


> Here's a couple of photos, with the knobbly tyres and with the road tyres>


 Lovely scenery and nice bike, personnaly I'd keep the bike as it will be easier to clean with the bigger clearances, plus for the winter you can fit studded winter tyres no problem.


----------

